
Valve Announces Half-Life: Alyx for VR - aaronbrethorst
https://www.polygon.com/2019/11/18/20970733/half-life-alyx-vr-release-date-valve-announcement
======
wbraun
Seems like its only going to be VR. Thats sad. I love halflife games but I am
not going to shell out hundreds of dollars for a VR headset to just play that
game.

~~~
m463
I see it the other way around -- lots of people have shelled out for a VR
headset and need quality content. (valve's lab was good but just a teaser)

------
detaro
Rather: Valve announces future announcement of …

